# Spare parts?????



## nadnerb (14 Jan 2015)

Hi Folks
I think we are all in agreement that scrolling becomes additive and to be away from the saw for too long brings on the sweats and shakes and generally leads to an argument with your partner because you are in foul mood. I use a Hegner and while they are ultra reliable, they do break down. So I was wondering, what is the "must have" spare parts to have on the shelf? I live in Ireland and to get parts delivered from the UK can take over a week and I don't think my wife could stand to look at me for a full week while I wait for parts!! Also I sell a lot of what I make and to be down for a week could lead to a serious loss of income.
Regards
Brendan


----------



## scrimper (14 Jan 2015)

nadnerb":vovpzmfb said:


> Hi Folks
> I think we are all in agreement that scrolling becomes additive and to be away from the saw for too long brings on the sweats and shakes and generally leads to an argument with your partner because you are in foul mood. I use a Hegner and while they are ultra reliable, they do break down. So I was wondering, what is the "must have" spare parts to have on the shelf? I live in Ireland and to get parts delivered from the UK can take over a week and I don't think my wife could stand to look at me for a full week while I wait for parts!! Also I sell a lot of what I make and to be down for a week could lead to a serious loss of income.
> Regards
> Brendan



The only thing that I have had go wrong with my Hegner is the small on/off rocker switch (it's a variable speed saw) but I certainly would not suggest buying a spare one from Hegner as they want £24 + P&P for one, which is utterly ridiculous when it's a 'bog' standard mini rocker that places like CPC and Rapid charge less than a £1 for! I had several in my odds and sods box.

Hegner spares are horrendously over priced (IMHO)


----------



## ChrisR (14 Jan 2015)

Hi Brendan.

Can’t really think of any go to spare that needs to be kept, the only spares I have is the two little nylon rollers that support the blade tensioning lever, these came with the saw, but as yet have not been required.

My Hegner is now approximately twelve years old, and for the last seven years since my retirement the saw has been almost in hard daily use.

I do have a good stock of blade clamps, so that if I am cutting a large project, I load up three or four blades with clamps, to make a quick change.

I appreciate that you are in Ireland, but I purchase all of my blades from Hegner, which is next day delivery service to the mainland, so I assume that spares would be the same, I don’t know of course how much extra time has to be added to the delivery time for yourself in Ireland.

As you will appreciate, Hegner know how to charge for spares, so not sure it is worth having an expensive spare in your stock, that you my never use. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (14 Jan 2015)

I have a few spares for my Axminster (Hegner clone) including blade clamps and also tension bolt for the rear...... plenty of blades and that's about it. I also keep a good stock of stains/paints/dyes etc and as soon as one gets pretty low then order some more (they last for ages so usually get around 6 months out of a tin)


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Jan 2015)

As you say Brendan, the hegners are so reliable that hardly anything goes wrong, but when something does go wrong then we are up a creek without a paddle and like you any down time is a serious loss of income and letting customers down with their orders. I have quite a few spare blade clamps along with a spare quick release knob. As you probably know the tension rod went on mine a few months back and an engineering friend made me a new one. When he saw the old one he said it was not substantial enough, the thread was like a babies bottom on the used part. The new tension rod has a deep thread and will last a very long time, although I now have a spare. I also have a spare set of the white rollers for the tension arm along with various allen screws. If the very worst happened and I had to send the saw back to Hegner for whatever reason then it would be away for 1-2 weeks so I have a back up scroll saw just in case.


----------



## nadnerb (14 Jan 2015)

Thanks very much Lads, it is a good advert for Hegner that so few parts are needed, but then a bad advert that the parts are so expensive!!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Cordy (15 Jan 2015)

I have just received an email reply from Hegner UK in Shrewsbury 
This was foot of page







Edit
The land-line phone number is 01743 442897


----------



## gilljc (15 Jan 2015)

You could buy my other hegner as a big spare part  .....


----------



## scrimper (15 Jan 2015)

Cordy":189b5z3s said:


> I have just received an email reply from Hegner UK in Shrewsbury
> This was foot of page
> 
> 
> ...




I cannot see any image?


----------



## deserter (15 Jan 2015)

I live in Shrewsbury and never realised they were based here, I must track them down and find out where.


----------



## Cordy (16 Jan 2015)

Scrimper
The image says that post and packing is free for January 2015

Hegner UK 
Phoenix House
Stafford Drive
Battlefield Enterprise Park
Shrewsbury
SY1 3FE


----------

